
60 Minutes Interview With Mark Zuckerberg (video + article) - pius
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2008/01/10/60minutes/main3697442.shtml?source=mostpop_story
======
pc
transcript: [http://www.resourceshelf.com/wp-
content/uploads/2008/01/face...](http://www.resourceshelf.com/wp-
content/uploads/2008/01/facebook.html)

